# Target Faces



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The target sizes are listed on the NFAA's website...but the link can also be found in this forum:wink:

You can order the packs of target faces from Maple Leaf or LAS though.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

For a field round you will need 4 ,65 centimeter targets , 5 , 50 centimeter targets, 4 , 35 centimeter targets and 16, 20 centimeter targets. this will set up a round of field . The 16, 20 centimeter targets is so that 4 people can shoot at the same time. For the hunter round you will need 3 , 65 centimeter targets , 6 , 50 centimeter targets , 4 , 35 centimeter targets and the 16 ,20 meter targets for a hunter round.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

For NFAA Field there are 3 different faces, Field, Hunter and Animal. Each face comes in 4 sizes depending on range distance. I get targets for my club from Maple Leaf, one of two printers that makes them, but then I purchase them in large numbers.


----------



## SOBLE (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks guy's. I didn't realize they were all THAT different.

BH, you the man dude. :darkbeer: Now that you mention it, I remember seeing that from the NFAA posted.


----------



## Ravenshorn (Nov 1, 2006)

A good place to get your target faces is at....Finnwood Products 516 Mill St. - PO Box 15113 Cincinnati, OH 45215-0113 Phone: 513-761-0198 Fax 513-761-5370. His web site is www.finnwood.com.

You can order target faces regular or laminated to cardboard (very professionally done). His prices are reasonable. :wink:


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

*Target faces*

To set up 1/2 a round or 14 targets you need the following sizes and numbers;
Field;
65cm, 55yd, 60yd, 65yd and 80 to 50 walkup
50cm, 35yd, 40yd, 45yd, 50yd and 45 to 30yd walkup
35cm, 15yd, 20yd, 25yd, and 30yd.
20cm, 35' to 20' (feet)
4-65cm (4 targets with 1 face per target)
5-50cm (5 targets with 1 face per target)
16-35cm (4 targets with 4 faces per target so 4 shooters can each have their own target)
16-20cm (so each of 4 shooter can shoot 1 arrow per target)

Hunter;
65cm, 70/58yd, 64/52yd and 58/45yd walkups.
50cm, 36yd, 40yd, 44yd,48yd and 53/41yd walkup.
35cm, 15/14yd, 19/17yd, 23/20, 28yd fan and 32yd fan.
20cm, 11yd..
3-65cm (3 targets with 1 face per target)
5-50cm (5 targets with 1 face per target)
5-35cm (5 targets with 4 faces per target so 4 shooters can each have their own target)
16-20cm (so each of 4 shooters can shoot 1 arrow per target)
All these sizes and yardages are per PSAA but are very similar if not the same as the nfaa.
Charlie


----------

